# Introduction



## Abigail (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

The name's Abigail, I'm just about 18 years old and I am from Ohio. I have been lurking through this site for quite a while, and finally joined a few months ago but never posted. But here I am, finally introducing myself.  I am a writer and reader of course, and I've come here to communicate with and learn from those who share my passion.  I have been writing stories since I was very little. It has always been something my life really revolves around.  I hope here I can improve my writing and expose myself to more of what I love.

Can't wait to dive into some discussions.


----------



## Folcro (Jun 21, 2013)

You can expose yourself to me any time you wish, Abigail!

As someone who writes so prolifically, I'm sure your offerings to our world would be invaluable. I can't wait to see what you are capable of, and in helping one another advance our craft. What sort of works have you completed? Novels? Short stories?


----------



## PiP (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Abigail,

Welcome to the Writing Forums. 

I'm glad you've quit lurking and introduced yourself  You will find members and staff friendly and welcoming, so if you need any help please just ask. 

Carole


----------



## Gargh (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Abigail, and welcome! I didn't jump right in when I first joined either. I think I signed up whilst mooching around the internet for writing advice and then forgot about it for a while but it drew me back in. There's something about this place... like a good book, it has a really strong narrative thread that just holds your interest. Hope you enjoy it too


----------



## Abigail (Jun 21, 2013)

Folcro said:


> You can expose yourself to me any time you wish, Abigail!
> 
> As someone who writes so prolifically, I'm sure your offerings to our world would be invaluable. I can't wait to see what you are capable of, and in helping one another advance our craft. What sort of works have you completed? Novels? Short stories?



I'm flattered! But to be honest, I'm a little rusty. I've had trouble getting myself to sit down and write lately, and haven't read a good book in ages. I'm pushing myself to change that because I know writing is something I can excel in, I just have to actually get started on a piece which is always difficult for me. To be honest...last time I actually completed something was a few years back! It was a novel, and novels are mainly what I like to write. I'm a pretty dark, almost morbid person, and that tends to show in my writing. Funny thing is I enjoy a tad bit of romance as well. 

I have some ideas for projects I'd like to start but I'm thinking I want to brush up on my writing skills before beginning. I was hoping to find some writing prompts of sorts.


----------



## OurJud (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello back, Abigail.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Abigail.


----------



## John_O (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome Abigail from one Ohio native to another!  Hopefully you find what you are looking for here.  What type of writing do you like to do?  What are your favorite genres to read?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Welcome Abigail from one Ohio native to another!  Hopefully you find what you are looking for here.  What type of writing do you like to do?  What are your favorite genres to read?



Thanks! I mainly just write stories. I like a little bit of horror,  a little bit of romance, a little bit of fantasy.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 22, 2013)

> You can expose yourself to me any time you wish, Abigail!



Interpreted that wrong the first time I read it...:shock:

Welcome, Abigail. Young writers rule!


----------



## Abigail (Sep 15, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Interpreted that wrong the first time I read it...:shock:



Hehehe!


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 15, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Abigail (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Abigail, welcome to the site!


----------

